# Unique TDI Engine for the Audi R18 TDI



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The new Audi R18 TDI with which Audi targets its tenth victory in the famous 24 Hours of Le Mans on June 11/12 is ready today with "tomorrow’s” technology. During development of the new LMP1 sports car the integration and future electrification of the powertrain and various possible concepts for energy recuperation have been taken into account.

* Full Story *


----------

